# DS #3424: Dragon Quest V: Hand of the Heavenly Bride (USA)



## Chanser (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4550^^

Narin's Piracy Check Bypass


----------



## xjeffyx (Feb 20, 2009)

tried the fix on a cyclo got a black screen. they also included a code. i just upped the game to narin he is working on some codes (hope you dont mind me telling).


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 20, 2009)

Whenever I find the time to game after finishing these projects, I will play this game, Fire Emblem and  RGC.


----------



## Narin (Feb 20, 2009)

Here
!!!Dragon Quest V: The Hand of The Heavenly Bride (U)
!!YV5E 49D61323

::Backup Enabler/Game Fix Code
0200819C E3A00000
020081A0 E12FFF1E


----------



## Normmatt (Feb 20, 2009)

Narin said:
			
		

> Here
> !!!Dragon Quest V: The Hand of The Heavenly Bride (U)
> !!YV5E 49D61323
> 
> ...



This is the proper fix for this, the one in nfo could cause problems we haven't found yet.


----------



## xjeffyx (Feb 20, 2009)

Thx Narin. If you need any other new games quick you know where to find me!!!


----------



## mrgone (Feb 20, 2009)

did xpa only do half their homework ?
their code contains only one address as compared to yours, narin
nice work, narin


----------



## Polyh3dron (Feb 20, 2009)

If I was on a Mac and therefore had no means of creating a cheat file for DQV, how would I go about applying this cheat for the game on my CycloDS?


----------



## grubbymitts (Feb 20, 2009)

by waiting for CycloDS to update


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Feb 20, 2009)

I haven't tried this or the Euro version yet. Is the issue something I could just Arm7 to fix, or is the cheat/patch the only solution?


----------



## h8uthemost (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone know if the EU save will work on this?

EDIT: Nevermind, just answered my own question. The save from the EU game does work with the US game.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 20, 2009)

h8uthemost said:
			
		

> Anyone know if the EU save will work on this?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, just answered my own question. The save from the EU game does work with the US game.



cool, thanks for the good news


----------



## eltrut (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone else think that the characters in the background look like people off Dragonball?


----------



## aerowalk (Feb 20, 2009)

eltrut said:
			
		

> Anyone else think that the characters in the background look like people off Dragonball?



err.. because the character + monster artwork is done by the same guy ie. akira toriyama? lol
same thing with blue dragon + chrono trigger

chrono = gohan with red hair


----------



## mauroh (Feb 20, 2009)

h8uthemost said:
			
		

> Anyone know if the EU save will work on this?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, just answered my own question. The save from the EU game does work with the US game.



Why would someone want to do that? Is there any major diference between the two? ROM size, spelling correction, bug fixes?


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 20, 2009)

mrgone said:
			
		

> did xpa only do half their homework ?
> their code contains only one address as compared to yours, narin
> nice work, narin



The XPA one works fine its the same method as the japanese one which worked perfectly fine too.

Doesnt cause any problems its been tested.


----------



## intet (Feb 20, 2009)

mauroh said:
			
		

> Why would someone want to do that? Is there any major diference between the two? ROM size, spelling correction, bug fixes?


The European version doesn't have the V in the title. It just says Dragon Quest. Unacceptable!


----------



## Dark_linis (Feb 20, 2009)

mauroh said:
			
		

> h8uthemost said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in europe they exclude the number 5(v) from the title.


Edit:oh, I didnt see that was already answered


----------



## intet (Feb 20, 2009)

Dark_linis said:
			
		

> Edit:oh, I didnt see that was already answered


I win at Internet.


----------



## Rascal (Feb 20, 2009)

Cyclo users can run both the EU and US versions unpatched with beta firmware 1.54b3, which is available on their forums.


----------



## Insomniac (Feb 20, 2009)

How do you add that code for anti piracy check? I have G6 flash. 
Do I need some program to patch it to rom, or is there already patched version?


----------



## GreenBanana (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh, good, the English version is here now.  
http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/data/942423.html



			
				Normmatt said:
			
		

> This is the proper fix for this, the one in nfo could cause problems we haven't found yet.


That's because whatever's written in the .nfo file is usually a load of crap.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 20, 2009)

it's good tht they released both (E) and (U) together for the chance to buy for residents


----------



## mike10003 (Feb 20, 2009)

.


----------



## ECJanga (Feb 20, 2009)

intet said:
			
		

> mauroh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's because Europe never had DQ's before and it would be weird for the series to start out at 4 and 5.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 20, 2009)

mauroh said:
			
		

> Is there any major diference between the two? ROM size, spelling correction, bug fixes?Haven't played the US version because I'm 10 hours into the European one, but I heard that the US release removed the "party talk" feature where you press B to talk to members in your party.  I think they did that in DQIV as well.  Why they would do that is beyond me.  In that case, the European version is slightly better because of the extra dialogue.
> 
> QUOTE(GreenBanana @ Feb 20 2009, 09:39 AM) Oh, good, the English version is here now.
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/data/942423.html


Uh, where have you been?  The English version has been out for at least a few days.  The European one is in English as long as your DS is set for English.


----------



## Rock Howard (Feb 20, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> mauroh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that true? Please, someone who played (E), confirm it. If that's true, then I'll probably play (E) regardless there's no "V" in the title.


----------



## Ryupower (Feb 20, 2009)

the USA version HAS party talk


----------



## Narin (Feb 20, 2009)

The USA and European versions have nothing different between them. They are completely the same.


----------



## Rock Howard (Feb 20, 2009)

^ Thanks, I'll stick to (U) then.


----------



## taken (Feb 20, 2009)

Party talk was only removed in DQ4 E version and USA version.

Dragon quest 5 as got party talk.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry for this ignorant question but how do we patch it exactly? Just click on the .bat file to run it? (Yes, I read the nfo, just need to check.)


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Feb 21, 2009)

I patched it(un trimmed) and it still wouldn't let me off the boat. The only thing that probably works is the cheat.


----------



## patz (Feb 21, 2009)

I hope M3 team will update M3 Real firmware soon because after patching this game, cheat codes won't work anymore.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Feb 21, 2009)

Has this patch worked for anyone?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 21, 2009)

i think the cheat code is enuf as a working patch since this can change ur rom id and make the original codes not work for ya


----------



## john9871 (Feb 21, 2009)

The included patch works.  Just run the *.bat file and it creates the patched rom.  The only downside is it corrupts the roms header.  The icon is fu*ked  and the internal name goes to ??????????????????????.  Tried to replace the icon with NDSHeader and Romer Beta 2.1 but still the same. BTW tested on M3 Real and M3 perfect.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 21, 2009)

john9871 said:
			
		

> The included patch works.  Just run the *.bat file and it creates the patched rom.  The only downside is it corrupts the roms header.  The icon is fu*ked  and the internal name goes to ??????????????????????.  Tried to replace the icon with NDSHeader and Romer Beta 2.1 but still the same. BTW tested on M3 Real and M3 perfect.



Um it doesn't do that. xpa-dqvu-patched.nds shows up fine in header viewer. Maybe your original xpa-dqvu.nds was modified so it didn't patch correctly.


----------



## SkankButta (Feb 22, 2009)

Did anyone get this to work with the DSTT? I ran the patch, loaded it and received a white screen.

Anyone have any luck and if so, how did you get it working?

Thanks!


----------



## er_mouloud (Feb 22, 2009)

Polyh3dron said:
			
		

> If I was on a Mac and therefore had no means of creating a cheat file for DQV, how would I go about applying this cheat for the game on my CycloDS?


If you are on an intel mac (recent) you can run windows on it... just use google


----------



## MartinAustin (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm not sure suggesting someone get a new OS to apply this cheat is the best solution.  When Chrono Trigger was released, an updated cheat file was posted, and that is how I was able to get it to run.  Can the same not be done in this situation?  I'm intrigued by the game, particularly the rotating isometric viewpoint that was utilized in Breath of Fire III and IV, both of which I enjoyed quite a bit.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Feb 23, 2009)

If you're using a CycloDS, there is no need to run any cheat to get the game to work-- Download the 1.54b3 firmware from the TeamCyclops website and you're good to go.

http://cyclopsds.com/downloads/evo-firmware-1.54-BETA_3.zip


----------



## SkankButta (Feb 23, 2009)

Patched with DSATM using the original unpatched rom and the code supplied by Narin and it will let you off the ship.

Not sure about the rest of the game because I am currently playing Eco Creatures.


----------



## MartinAustin (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks NatsuMatto!  I'll give it a go.


----------



## abrack08 (Feb 25, 2009)

Okay, I just ordered a DSTT, and I am completely new to all this stuff.

Can someone please explain how I could get this game to work, knowing that I pretty much have no idea what I'm doing yet?


----------



## tbgtbg (Feb 25, 2009)

abrack08 said:
			
		

> Okay, I just ordered a DSTT, and I am completely new to all this stuff.
> 
> Can someone please explain how I could get this game to work, knowing that I pretty much have no idea what I'm doing yet?



Just download the latest USRCHEAT.dat from http://cheats.gbatemp.net/ and copy it over the one that's already on your card (inside whatever the name of that directory is for the DSTT menu files, can't think of it offhand, TTMENU or something like that). Then just enable the cheat to pass the check just like you would any other cheat.


----------



## abrack08 (Feb 25, 2009)

Okay, I already ran the .bat file that came in the zip, is that gonna be a problem?


----------



## epu708 (Feb 26, 2009)

I prefer cheat method.
Have bad experience with patch on several roms.


----------



## SkankButta (Feb 27, 2009)

abrack08 said:
			
		

> Okay, I already ran the .bat file that came in the zip, is that gonna be a problem?



The bat creates a copy, so the original should still be untouched. At least mine was.


----------



## shade3134 (Feb 28, 2009)

For some reason, the World Map runs slow for me. Everything else runs normal. Anybody else have this problem? Is there a fix for this?


----------



## eugenemcardle (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the fix ( terra firma at last!). Works on the Supercard DSi one on the DSi, so real happy.
Well done guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Used Narin's code and DSATM.exe both from this  site. Just did a cut and paste of code into a txt file and that was it.


----------

